

Lego hack: Functional sniper rifle (video) - philjackson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H23HDHRVjpA

======
_0ffh
It's sure cool, but I wouldn't call it a hack... after all, he built something
out of parts that were _designed_ to be built into something. Maybe not a
functional sniper rifle, specifically, but _something_. To me the word hack
implies that, apart from making that Something work, you do it using
unconventional or surprising tools or techniques.

~~~
whimsy
I was going to write an indignant reply about how this is surely the coolest
thing I have ever seen built with legos. I was also going to mention that I've
never seen anything like it built with legos. It occurred to me, however, that
this might be my fault. A cursory search on YouTube validated my suspicion -
it is my fault; several other people have built "working" firearm replicas,
including longarms.

Indeed, perhaps this is too commonplace to considered a hack... but, after ten
minutes of browsing around YouTube, it IS the best implementation I've seen;
kudos to the builder for that. (That wicked crossbow is a close runner up
though.)

~~~
whimsy
No, I take it back. Legos were surely never intended for this use case.

